

SoundCloud launches experimental features on Labs - freenerd
http://soundcloudlabs.com

======
agaton
Great to see another startup using their own platform to do cool stuff! That's
really the way of doin' it.

Overall, I love how Soundcloud really have focused their energy to get people
use their platform in so many creative ways.

* They started Music Hack Day (<http://musichackday.org/>)

* They started Soundcloud Labs (<http://soundcloudlabs.com/>)

* They have a great App Gallery (<http://soundcloud.com/apps?ref=top>)

* They host hundreds of "Soundcloud meetups" (<http://soundcloud.com/pages/meetups>)

(Btw, here's a great talk about how they boostrapped and got people to use
their platform <http://vimeo.com/11420397>)

~~~
freenerd
Who else do you think has great labs pages?

Obviously Google has a hugs Labs culture at <http://www.googlelabs.com/>

LinkedIn are doing a great job as well with <http://www.linkedinlabs.com/>

------
RobIsIT
We've heard a lot about how "platforms" will lead the future. It's nice to see
a few smart products dive into this head first.

------
jaycieh
Awesome stuff being available there!

------
chriswoodford
the gmail plugin looks like one of the more worthwhile plugins to me, but it
has the least feedback, while the "takes questions" plugin, which seems almost
useless, has the most feedback. what am i missing?!

------
daukstik
so long myspace music - the future is soundcloud - democratization /
personalized experiences ftw

------
gulbrandr
What about RSS feeds?

~~~
JonnieCache
This is coming in their soon to be released Podcaster accounts.

Details and beta signup here: [http://blog.soundcloud.com/2011/01/13/calling-
all-podcasters...](http://blog.soundcloud.com/2011/01/13/calling-all-
podcasters/)

